# Martin CamAct



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

I have seen several on E-bay, that might be an option


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

*Kam-Act and Parts*

The Kam Act bows are hard to find. I don't think many parts are available from the factory. The cables inside the riser can be replaced with standard cable and swedges. It is a small size cable. The other parts were very durable. They were produced with two different type limbs. The first was an A series and the second was a D series.
Post a message in the general section and classified section
Keep checking ebay.
If you need more information, let me know It is a great bow to add to a collection and will only increase in value.


----------



## one pull (Apr 15, 2006)

*Martin Kam Act*

To Mr. L-Roy
I have the bow your looking for!This bow has no cables and has some damage on one of the cams,outherwise it is in good shape. I will try to send photo. You can make me a offer on the bow if you like.


----------



## oneida matt (Mar 18, 2005)

*Martin CamAct Mk2 compound bow.*

*I have a camAct bow also. Cams are good shape needs string and cables. Make and offer. Thanks 
Oneida Matt*


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I bought one on ebay a few years ago for a liitle over $200. I saw one that just recently sold for over $500, so it all depends who is on the other end bidding against you, as to what you can get one for.


----------



## Levo Archer (Jan 22, 2003)

I would very much like to buy a Left Handed Kam Act if anyone has one,or has seen one. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Summit Archery*

I think I remember see one hung on the wall at Summit Archery, in Gray Summit, Missouri. Who knows you may be able to talk them out of it.

Jeff Friedman is the owner of the shop. I don't have their number on hand but they do have a web site. A search should easily find them.

SLash


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

We have a Left hander on the wall at the shop. It's new, never shot never drawn. It was discovered in the corner of the work shop of another shop we did buisness with. I don't think it's forsale, but it is a sight and draws questions all the time.


----------



## Levo Archer (Jan 22, 2003)

Icon, Would you mind asking the next time your in there if they would sale it? 
I met the inventor of it this last weekend at a Archery Golf shoot.Sat down and talked with him for about six hours,I bought a sight from him that he invented also and would like to put his sight on his bow if i can find one.


----------



## bula (Feb 19, 2007)

*kam act*

I have a left handed in camo, The string broke and I made another one but I am not sure if it is the right length. It has been unstrung for about 20 years. I might be interested in selling, but don't know what there worth. If anyone is interested or can tell me the correct string length E me @ [email protected]


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

bula said:


> I have a left handed in camo, The string broke and I made another one but I am not sure if it is the right length. It has been unstrung for about 20 years. I might be interested in selling, but don't know what there worth. If anyone is interested or can tell me the correct string length E me @ [email protected]


The string length on mine is 43 1/4"


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I drew one a few days ago that thing was mint. Crazy how easy yet how much force it would take to load the limbs with out the cam action. Really neat experience and got to handle apiece of history. ... never knew.. circa what year??

It's at Oregon Mountain Arrows in North Bend, OR .... Finders fee???


----------



## kam act guy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a question about a particular bow known as the KAM ACT. I would like to know what size are the cables for the bow. I know the lengths, however I am lost to what the diameter is. Can you please inform me, I'm trying to bring back my KAM ACT BOW. Thank You very much. 

Alex


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

The only cable on the Kam Act should be inside the riser. It is aircraft cable.


----------



## kam act guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks that's a load off my mind thanks. Alex.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2186407&p=1069403750#post1069403750


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Terry,didn't you shoot the Kam act @ vegas in 74?


----------



## kam act guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello again can anybody tell me how the power cables attach to the cams cant tell buy pictures in the manual too dark to tell also type of thread and number of strands required. thanks. Alex.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

There were small swedges that crimped to the end of each cable end. I will photo the cam cable end and mic the cable. It has been many years since we made or worked on Kam Acts


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

The tiller cables are 1.5mm with plastic coating. Keep in mind that the cable at that time (aircraft cable) is not as strong as the bowstring material of today. You could use bowstring material to create the tiller cables.


----------



## kam act guy (Feb 7, 2014)

its not the tiller cables mine are fine its the power cables an the others that attach to the string.thanks alex.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

You can use all string. They were made both ways. One version had a cable string setup but with todays string material the original full string with the ring will be best. See photo


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)




----------



## kam act guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Good morning great pictures exactly what I needed thanks for your help. Alex.


----------



## kam act guy (Feb 7, 2014)

just spent a few hours looking for a supplier for these and its been a total miss . are those home made? any ideas? thamks Alex.


----------

